# Normal Weight???



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The best thing you can do is to stand over your pup and feel the rib cage with your fingers. You should be able to feel the ribs easily with your fingers but not see them. If you can't feel them easily then cut back on the food a bit. If you can see the ribs then add a little to the food.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

I have no idea if these are accurate but I have bookmarked this site. It could be wrong so "take it with a grain of salt". Looking for a Puppy Weight Chart? 
I put your pups figures into the calculator and it looks about right.


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

I can easily feel his ribs, and thanks for the site! I was just wondering if he might end up way out of standard...like his dad.


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

julliams said:


> I have no idea if these are accurate but I have bookmarked this site. It could be wrong so "take it with a grain of salt". Looking for a Puppy Weight Chart?
> I put your pups figures into the calculator and it looks about right.



Not sure about it i put the 10 lbs in that they normally are at 6 or 7 weeks and it came up with 41 lbs adult weight..


----------



## Beverley (Nov 7, 2010)

It's got my Kia weighing 52 lbs as a full grown dog.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Hmm - well I have nothing to compare it with. As I said, take it with a grain of salt. It's most likely inaccurate - just something I have come across in my travels.


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

So I guess I am asking what your puppies weighed/weigh at 13 weeks. Is Sunny average?


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

I think he is gonna be a big dog.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

lol don't let that thing haunt you with his dad. I don't see how a golden could weigh 150 lbs. I could be wrong.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks's not too big, my guys' 32 pounds at 15 weeks.
but 150 pounds?????? that's way too big even for a great dane!! A golden retriever that fat would probably be too obese to mate, even let alone continue living! You should really call your breeder...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank weighed 25 lbs. at 13 weeks. He's now about 70 lbs. 32 lb. at 13 weeks isn't something I'd be overly concerned about since each puppy grows at a different rate. How large was the mother?

A 150 lb. golden??? Why in the world would someone breed a dog that much above standard?


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

RaeRae1706 said:


> So out of curiosity I just weighed Sunny...it read 32-33lbs, every time. He is 13 weeks. Is this normal?? He isn't fat at all, and supposedly his dad weighed 150 lbs (I know that is not normal)...should I be worried? I have AKC papers, but maybe somewhere a larger breed snuck in? I mean, 30 lbs??? His birthday is July 25th. I just want to know what is average. Thanks! ). Post edited to add recent pictures (taken a few minutes ago).


From what I can remember 32/33lb at 13 weeks is on the large side of normal! I wish I could remember what my boy was at that age but I can't lol!

Could you're boy's father have been a Golden Hovawart or have been part Golden Hovawart? If you google them you will see that they look similar to a Golden Retriever??? Could be a possibility!


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Golden Retriever Puppy Growth Charts

Check that link out.

Just got my puppy weighed on Friday night, at 12 weeks he weighed 18lbs. He doubled in weight since his last visit - he was 9lbs @ 8 weeks.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

All puppies/dogs are different. My Gunner is 26 months and weighs 54 lbs. His mother is 55 lbs. and father between 65-70. My vet says his weight is perfect. He doesn't look skinny. He looks very athletic!


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you for the remarks everyone. I am going to try to email the breeder. Like I said, I dont know much about them as he was free, and they brought him to my house. Seems fishy and it sort of is...I think they were not able to sell all of the puppies so they gave away the last two.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I checked for spirit, he will be 5 months, this thursday, the 11th, he weighs 44 pds.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

If he was born July 25, that would make him 15 weeks, not 13 weeks. 
I know Chester was in the high 20's when he was around 16 weeks. So it sounds like he's on the bigger side but he looks pretty healthy to me. He doesn't look overweight.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well if he was born July 25th he is actually 15 weeks old not 13. Ty was born July 28th and he is now 15 weeks old and weighed in a little over 25lbs.
Parker was 32lbs at 15 1/2 wks and has matured at 70lbs. Tilley was 29 lbs at 16wks and matured in the low 60's


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

julliams said:


> I have no idea if these are accurate but I have bookmarked this site. It could be wrong so "take it with a grain of salt". Looking for a Puppy Weight Chart?
> I put your pups figures into the calculator and it looks about right.


This is wacky not even close to accurate. I put in Jaro's weight at 9 weeks when we got him, and it gave an adult weight less than he weighs now at 6 months.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

One other thing...pups weight appearance fluctuates a LOT. One day they are roly poly puppies and the next they are string beans. Don't worry TOO much on weight on a growing pup. They are burning calories growing. Obviously you do not want them to get overweight but they do not have to be conditioned like an athlete yet either. When you take your pup to the vet, make a point of discussing weight and whether or not he is high or low. Your vet is a good resource. 

Now if you saw my pup.... OH MY! She is a little tank. Only two pups, no waiting at the milk or food bar. Not as many siblings to play with either. I wonder what she weighs... off to ask the breeder... maybe I don't want to know. LOL


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here are links to sites - one gives actual weights and is Golden Specific the other is a visual chart.
As has been stated each pup will vary in size and weight even as young as 13 weeks. That is why I like the visual chart for pups.
Hope these help

Hovan Slow Growth Plan


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

I didn't even realize how inaccuaratley I was counting! I was just thinking in terms of months, and adding a week LOL. I apologize for that. Thank you for all of the weight comparisons. I keep trying to find the email I had from the original owners, but with no luck. I will keep looking. And if i ever get a hold of them, I will let everyone know!


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Lincoln is 12.5 weeks old and I just weighed him; he is 24 lbs. Both his parents were around 75-80 lbs themselves; so he is pretty much going to be between those weights. I'm only saying this because most of the previous litters were around those sizes as well, that I know of. So maybe Lincoln could help by being a comparison to sunny? Since I know already approx what he will weigh. I would think that 32 lbs could possibly mean that he will be that size. 

I will let you know if Lincoln grows big like sunny; then you would have a better chance of knowing how big he could be. (unless that is we both have two giant puppies ha ha)


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

My first golden was 42 pounds at 16 weeks (4 months). He had lost most of his puppy fluff and you could actually see his ribs. At the time my vet said she was astonished as he did not look like he was 42 pounds. They weighed him again. He was 42 pounds. He grew up to be completely in standard and flutuated between 72 and 74 pounds during his adult life.
As others have said each puppy is an individual and as long as you can feel those ribs and see the tuck he should be fine.


----------



## Valen (Oct 22, 2010)

*normal weight*

My puppy at 16 weeks weighed 40 pounds. My vet said he looked like he would be about 100 pounds. But he has since slowed way down and is at an average 55 pounds at 7 months. There is no way to tell how big they will be. Every vet said he would be bigger than the standard but now he actually looks like he will be a little below the standard.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

Lucy weighs 95 pounds at 8+ years old. My family says she is fat, but I can feel her ribs and she can run for hours. I feed her 3 cups of Taste of the Wild bison/salmon per day, with 1/4 can of Pedigree lamb and rice puppy formula in hot water at bed time. She also gets several small Milk Bone treats during the day. Am I overfeeding her?


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Just weighed Ryley this morning, his 19th week birthday... 40 lbs.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

my kids are 3 weeks older than your dog (july 1) and weighing in at 34 and 36lbs. They are both on the small side so I would say your guy is ok. I think we shouldnt worry about it too much when they are pups. Maybe in a few months would be better to acess the weights!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I did that thing too and it estimated my dog would only be 44lbs when she grown and she is 4 months and already 35lbs!! hahah


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes that is too much food and to be honest I would have to believe your family is right that Lucy is overweight. She would be MUCH better off at least 20 pounds lighter. I have been where you are with my Brandi years ago. I did not think she was fat at 92 lbs. but later realized she was. We got her down to 71-72 lbs and she remained there for the last 5-6 years of her life.




harrym said:


> Lucy weighs 95 pounds at 8+ years old. My family says she is fat, but I can feel her ribs and she can run for hours. I feed her 3 cups of Taste of the Wild bison/salmon per day, with 1/4 can of Pedigree lamb and rice puppy formula in hot water at bed time. She also gets several small Milk Bone treats during the day. Am I overfeeding her?


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone


----------

